# Choosing a plow for TJ.



## TJ_with_Tusks

Give me some feedback about the plows you have on your TJs. Also, how has the tj held up since you started plowing with it. I have an '04 and im worried about wear n tear.


----------



## Donny O.

I jsut put a western suburbanite on my 98 TJ last week. have not plowed with it yet but i'm pretty happy with it. for one it is very light...270# which is much lighter than others i have seen for small SUVs. it is also very fast....almost to fast from side to side. comes off and on fairly easy....not as easy as they make it look but easy enough. I have no others to compare it to except the western on my dads truck but that is a bigger older unit. I was origianaly going to get a blizzard but then a local place was having a sale so that got me looking into the western more....and so far i'm happy with it. cant wait to plow with it!!


----------



## TJ_with_Tusks

cool, what did you pay for it? Did you install airbags up front?


----------



## Donny O.

TJ_with_Tusks said:


> cool, what did you pay for it? Did you install airbags up front?


total came to just over $3300 installed. didn't put in any airbags or mopar airshocks like they recomend with some plows. I have a 2.5" rancho lift so the front is a little stiffer than stock anyway and with how light the plow is the front only dropps about an inch with the plow on it. I dont' know how much you weigh but go stand on your front bumper....that will give you an idea of what it will drop. there are pictures of it a post or 2 below this one.


----------



## polplow

got a 6.5 meyer plow installed with airbags for 3383. Very responsive pnly thing a dont like is the mounting system. Jeep is a TJ


----------



## TJ_with_Tusks

hmm. I have a winch and a solid bumper on the jeep now, sags over and inch. I guess I'll have to take off the winch to put on a plow. wow, your plow must be light. I found a Meyer TMP-6.5 that I am looking at. $1000. Its 7 years old, stored inside all year. I might pick that up.


----------



## TJ_with_Tusks

polplow. same post time. my comp almost froze. What don't you like about the mounting system ?


----------



## festerw

If it's the EZ-Mount it's just kind of a pain, to mount you need insert 2 pins, connect 2 hydro hoses and connect a chain. Then you also have the headgear (pump, lights) still on the truck for the whole winter unless you want to disconnect that too, which involves 2 more pins and 6 wires. Oh I forgot to mention too the quick connects on the hoses also have a tendency to freeze, which makes things more fun.


----------



## Donny O.

TJ_with_Tusks said:


> hmm. I have a winch and a solid bumper on the jeep now, sags over and inch. I guess I'll have to take off the winch to put on a plow. wow, your plow must be light. I found a Meyer TMP-6.5 that I am looking at. $1000. Its 7 years old, stored inside all year. I might pick that up.


does it coem with all the moutns and everything for your jeep? I was looking at a 6.5 fisher but it was going to cost $1200 jsut for everythign i needed to mount it to my jeep since it came off a toyota. that plus the price of the plow and instalation was going to be over 2000 and that was for a beat up old plow. grand more and I have brand new with everyting. jstu soemthing to think about.....if it came off a tj then you should not need much....maybe some wiring.


----------



## TJ_with_Tusks

The meyers 6.5 came off ofa cherokee. The guy says that it will bolt right onto a TJ. I looked at the bracket that bolts to the frame, it looks like it will fit. Comes with all wiring and controls. (supposedly)


----------



## festerw

If it came off an XJ it likely will not fit. The XJ's need tie ins to the unibody for it to be strong enough. It is possible it might, but I would not count on it.


----------



## polplow

just what fester said. It has the two part mount. Like the fisher mm2 on my dodge a heck of a lot better. But I feel the meyer plow will be better for my jeep.


----------



## TJ_with_Tusks

polplow, hmm. I looked at it, and it seemed to make sense. There was a big bracket, with two plates on the ends that looked like they bolted to the outside of the frame on my Tj. I held up the bracket to my jeep, and it seemed to line up. What do you mean by two part mount. This guy had the described bracket, then the light bar and motor, then the plow itself. Maybe I'll call a installation place and ask a few questions


----------



## Frozen001

The frames are totally different on a TJ and a XJ as others have stated. You might be able to midify the mounts to work, but it would just be easier to get the correct mount...


----------



## TJ_with_Tusks

ok. got it. Found the mounts for a TJ for around 300 from a supplier.


----------



## Donny O.

TJ_with_Tusks said:


> ok. got it. Found the mounts for a TJ for around 300 from a supplier.


don't forget the wiring harness also.


----------



## TJ_with_Tusks

so, I'll need a new harness as well.? Seller has a complete harness.


----------



## korelandscaping

If you don't buy the plow..let me know. I might be interested too. Thanks


----------



## korelandscaping

I picked up a minute mount one today locally for 800.00. The plow is nice shape and it came with all the wires and a fish stick too. I couldn't beat the price of 800.00. I ordered the pec kit today so it should be good to go by next week.


----------



## TJ_with_Tusks

korelandscaping said:


> I picked up a minute mount one today locally for 800.00. The plow is nice shape and it came with all the wires and a fish stick too. I couldn't beat the price of 800.00. I ordered the pec kit today so it should be good to go by next week.


$800, nice. for what kind of jeep ?


----------



## korelandscaping

The plow was off a Toyota but it's going on my 97 Sport. I picked it up this summer from a friend of a friend for 8k. It's was in perfect condition with only 26k on it. I figured adding a plow to it would be helpful for all the driveways and small lots I do. Now I have to find someone to drive it..


----------



## Luppy

I've got a 97' TJ Sport 5 spd with a Meyer 6.5 which I purchased new in 99. I perform regular maintenance and keep the headgear unit in the garage during the off season. No problems with anything so far and the vehicle does a good job plowing driveways. I've done 42 driveways in a 2 footer nor-easter before and not even a hiccup from the jeep or the plow.
I find it very easy to get on and off the jeep. Oh, and last year I switched to a Touchpad and I like it much better than the lever control.
The only thing that I think sucks is the supposedly great new saber light system that people were raving about when it became available. My silverstar headlights blow away those ****** night sabers and actually my headlamps shine over the plow so I don't even use the plow lights.


----------



## TJ Boss 101

*New to Forum and New Plow*

New to forum here and PLowsite.......
I have a 98 TJ and just insatlled a Western Suburbanite Plow 7.4
In Western PA and looking forward to some snow to try it out.
Forcast calling for a white Thanksgivng so might be able to let you all know if its going to do what I expected. It's really light and sets up nice with hookup and everyhting. I opted to go with the handheld joystick because I have a man trans. I will let you know how it works. Anyone have same setup on a Wrangler ... let me know how you like it.
Thanks


----------



## Donny O.

TJ Boss 101 said:


> New to forum here and PLowsite.......
> I have a 98 TJ and just insatlled a Western Suburbanite Plow 7.4
> In Western PA and looking forward to some snow to try it out.
> Forcast calling for a white Thanksgivng so might be able to let you all know if its going to do what I expected. It's really light and sets up nice with hookup and everyhting. I opted to go with the handheld joystick because I have a man trans. I will let you know how it works. Anyone have same setup on a Wrangler ... let me know how you like it.
> Thanks


I had the same plow put on the save jeep as ou this year.....hanv'et got to plow with it yet though, but cant wait. so where you mounting your joystick at?


----------



## payton

id leave the winch on . if your really worried about the sag. just add longer bump stomps for plowing.. will make it ride rougher but will keep the sag down to a min.

payton


----------



## Boutallnite

I have a Snoway ST 6.8 on my 200 TJ and I like it. I have a 2 inch lift and my ride is just fine. The down pressure system is great. I have done up to 40 driveways a night and big parking lots other nights and never had a problem with it. I even came up with a height extenstion for it. I am happy with. I think it puts the least amount of stress on a TJ out of all the plows. The only thing I don't like about it is the wireing harness.


----------



## Donny O.

Boutallnite said:


> I have a Snoway ST 6.8 on my 200 TJ and I like it.
> 
> I think it puts the least amount of stress on a TJ out of all the plows. .


just curious why you think this? and do you know how much it weighs total also?


----------



## Boutallnite

The weight of the plow is 299 lbs. Mayer max poly is 455 lb, that is a big difference. I didn't have to do anything to the suspension either. And I clean the road just as good if not better. Plus had no problems with jeep. Been plowing for 3 years and not a problem. That probably has nothing to do with the plow, its just a great jeep.


----------



## Donny O.

Boutallnite said:


> The weight of the plow is 299 lbs. Mayer max poly is 455 lb, that is a big difference. I didn't have to do anything to the suspension either. And I clean the road just as good if not better. Plus had no problems with jeep. Been plowing for 3 years and not a problem. That probably has nothing to do with the plow, its just a great jeep.


yea it seems some of the suposed light weight plows are still fairly heavy. my western suburbanite is 270# which is the lightest i found and didn't do anything suspention either.....well i already had aftermarket small lift anyway. my 98 tj has 144K on it and have had no major problems either....starter, AC pump and regular maintenance stuff is all. jsut added the plow a month ago!!


----------



## TJ Boss 101

*Joystick mounting*



Donny O. said:


> I had the same plow put on the save jeep as ou this year.....hanv'et got to plow with it yet though, but cant wait. so where you mounting your joystick at?


My joystick is one thats handheld. I can operate it anywhere in the cab.
I have a holder made into one of the cupholders so i can either use it from there or lift it out and operate it by hand ... on the Western handheld joystick, its nice so I can unplug it and put in the console when I have the plow removed..... just waiting for enough snow now to try it out !

Snowing here and the temp is 18 tonight but nothin to plow for a while.


----------



## Donny O.

TJ Boss 101 said:


> My joystick is one thats handheld. I can operate it anywhere in the cab.
> I have a holder made into one of the cupholders so i can either use it from there or lift it out and operate it by hand ... on the Western handheld joystick, its nice so I can unplug it and put in the console when I have the plow removed..... just waiting for enough snow now to try it out !
> 
> Snowing here and the temp is 18 tonight but nothin to plow for a while.


that is the same as i have I think....with the 4 buttons. i figure I can have it in my hand and still be able to shift with the same hand maybe. my last plow truck was a manual and the "joystick" was mounted on the door.


----------



## TJ Boss 101

*Well I Guess I Will Find Out How Good The Warranty Is !*

We are getting some snow tonight with more to come in the next few days.
Forcast for 4" tonight with another 4" tommorow and 2-3" on Friday. Guess there is almost 3" now and I went out to just try the plow, cleaning up around my garage. The blade made it almost 20' and one of the bolts broke off the blade and my trip springs came back and now its a big hunk of metal hanging off my Wrangler. It will raise up and down and tilt right and left but I thought these new poly blades would last a little longer. Now I am screwed for plowing!! I didn't even have it down on float. 3" of snow is nothin to handle, especially on concrete. The day before a Thanksgiving and more snow on the way. Damn !!!!!!!
Guess I bought a bad one and I will have to wait until Friday to contact anyone. Let me know if anyone else is having this problem or any other kind with Western Poly Blades (Suburbanite). 
Well everyone Have a good Thanksgiving !! Mine is all in the pits now...


----------

